# electrical fishing



## BigBertha

Is it possible to fish like homer simpson with a buglight?


----------



## solaceofwinter

probably not. i would imagine you would trip a breaker first...


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Put enough current in the water and you will stun the fish and they will float to the top, that's how they do fish counts in my area


----------



## dilligaf

you use a old timey crank phone. we used to get shad that way when i was a kid.

dont get caught though,its illegal as far as i know..good thing my uncle was a deputy sheriff back then...


----------



## iron-bear38

*shocking up fish*

a vere efective method.a car alternator with human power (some portable method of spinning it a bicycle maby) and up come the fish. kind of like a tazer the fish are stunned and will swim away shortly after the currrent has been removed. this method is used by wildlife managemnt to survey and cull(remove)fish. however it is HIGHLY ILLEGAL. these methods are also used to cull or deter by electrifyd barriers the dreaded asian carp,with little success sadly


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

sounds dangerous......ME+WATER+ ELECTRICITY = DEAD lol


----------



## TechAdmin

Same here but it might be worth a try in a pinch. I would rather get electrocuted then starve to death.


----------



## UncleJoe

When I was a reckless teenager we used M80's to fish.


----------



## SurvivalNut

When I lived in IDYHO they would turn the irrigation canals off in the fall. 

That would leave flooded "potholes" some as big as a swimming pool filled with fish (from the Snake River). 

Ya pour in a little chlorine bleach and the buggers jes float right up to the top. 

They said it didn't affect the taste at all so long as you harvested them right away. 

The Chlorine will evaporate out over time, leaving no trace. I am sure it would work where water levels rise and fall.

Illegal? Dunno.


----------



## Jason

I'd feel a lot safer throwing a lit M80 into the water than I would a live wire.


----------



## kyfarmer

I vote electric, chemical, explosives, nets, spears, rod&reel and even noodleing. anything ta put them in the pan if it gets tough. I do like the M80 thing, use to do it all the time as a kid. :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

Noodleing ??? Not Me!  LOL


Give me a pole and line.


----------



## TechAdmin

I've always wanted to try noodleing.


----------



## kyfarmer

Just one word of advise about noodling in a creek, most snappers, turtles face up stream to grab what floats or swims by. Most of the time not always.


----------

